# 5-13-04 River Report



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

SNAKE !!! You got to love those things. I was near a discharge & saw one near the bank in the water, I guess it wanted to meet me, because it came up right under me  


















Weather looked funny 40% chance of thunderstorms, etc. Saw storms blowing up around me, moved to avoid them. Got caught on the edge of a bad one, I was in rain, but could see sheets of rain about 300 yds away from me, only lasted 5 minutes. The wind became an issue pretty quick with 2-3' whitecap rollers blowing UPSTREAM  
For those of you who don't understand, that means no stable anchoring, the boat blows back upstream & all over the place. It died down about the time I had to come off around 5 PM.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Caugth a few small hybrids & whitebass. I saw a few fish breaking now & then, the water is alive. The condition of the river is green & clean 68.5° too.
Caught a nice blue, then had a run while taking it's picture, missed it somehow & then another rod went down hard. Another blue, only fatter. 








They look about the same in the pictures, but the top fishin the picture below was 2# larger at least. I'm guessing 12-14# on them (maybe more?)


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

nice fish Jim,did ya get very wet?Hope I get into a couple of those tomorrow  Daryl Oh glad to see you did not bring the snake back with ya!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I keep seeing fish break, there was drums, and bluecats rolling a little. I know there's wipers too, so I start throwing a small lead spoon. I land close to the bank in about 4-6" of water & have a loop on my reel, pull it off quick, reel up, I think I'm snagged, then the snag is moving, great I think, now I have to drag a big stick out thru the current (long cast). After about 10' the "stick" takes off, I'm thinking a snagged carp at first. Then it's pulling like a big catfish, steady & hard, powerful.  I'm using an 8 1/2' St. Croix wildriver salmon rod( 2 oz rating), with an Ahab mega light reel...no problem with a great drag & 14# fusion spooled on it. This fish is pulling drag and running deep. After about 10-15 minutes of give & take with the rod bent all the way over I see it. It's a big UGLY channelcat with the lure stck in it's dorsal fin ! I finally net it after a few trys. 








KISS ME !!








It was almost 15#...14# -15 oz !!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Here it is in the net, it actually might be the largest channelcat I've caught. With it being fowl hooked, it felt like a 30# fish ! You can see the spoon there in the net & the spot it was stuck on it's back.








I caught another bluecat that was just beaten up. It had a barble missing, all it's fins were nicked, must've got caugth in some line or under some rebar for awhile. The scars were partialy healed.








That's all folks....tight lines.
See the larger version of the pictures here(click) just click on the pictures in there.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Daryl....pick out a picture of yours you like & I'll make you up an avatar, send it to my email...Jim


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

I will as soon as i get a chance.Ya know Jim it was not bad enough knowing I had one more day of work before I could go fishing & you had to show all those pics.Even as busy as I am the day should go real slow now  Daryl


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

How did the boat run?

Slip


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Decent fish Jim, and really nice snake !!! Like slip said, how is the boat?????? CATKING


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

That is one huge channel cat, looks like it was a great day!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Boat is A-okay.....I'm holding my breath !! Last time in , it was the ignition coil, ran great for one day, then down the second time out, took it back, it was a loose connection on the coil.......
Seems to be fine.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

We're all praying shes okay


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm doing a night trip today-Saturday. So if you never hear from me again, you know what happened........


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

My brotherinlaw and I will be out tonight planning on heading out from New Richmond around 7.

Larry


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish Jim, that channel does look like the one I caught!


----------

